# IBS-D and 'accidents'



## Bella90 (Mar 14, 2018)

I posted in General Messages a few days ago, but now realised that I prob should have put this here. Sorry in advance that it's a bit tmi...

The title of this thread probably tells you what it's going to be about..! I've had IBS for years (since I was a kid) and it tends to go through periods of IBS-C (bloating, constipation, general icky feeling), periods of IBS-D and periods of being OK-ish. I've managed to figure out some of my food triggers over the years and I have far fewer constipation episodes these days. Over the last year though, I've started to suffer more and more from episodes of incontinence. These happen sometimes when I've got diarrhoea, but sometimes just out of the blue. I tend to get a crampy feeling and a sudden urge to go to the loo. I literally can't hold it in - my bowels just open of their own accord. If I can get to a loo in about 30 secs I'll be more or less OK, but usually I end up having an 'accident'. The other day I ended up with my pants completely full and it got all down my legs. Does anyone have any advice? I've tried over the counter meds but they don't seem to solve the problem, and pads don't do much in the way of protection with this...


----------



## desperategut (Jan 5, 2018)

you are not alone! i am so sorry. i use always pads for urinary incontinence and double them up so they go all the way back.i wear the maximum ones. just last week at work when i did not make it i just tossed the pads, cleaned up, replaced them, and went home. nothing on my clothes or undies. i have severe ibs-d which i have had all my life so i am good at prepping for accidents. i hope this helps.i live in fear every day. i am so sorry; there is nothing worse!!!!!!!!! hugs my friend.


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

I only had the problem in a serious way when I ate whole corn. I cannot have even the tiniest amount, as I learned. Even with incontinence pads, the resulting 'mess' was overwhelming. Since I am mostly at home, I could manage, eventually, to clean up the mess.

If I had this problem regularly (oh dear, that is not a joke), I would have to wear full adult diapers, and hope the leg closures would serve to 'contain' the problem.

I wish you all the best. This is NOT fun at all.

Regards, eland


----------



## desperategut (Jan 5, 2018)

ElaineD said:


> I only had the problem in a serious way when I ate whole corn. I cannot have even the tiniest amount, as I learned. Even with incontinence pads, the resulting 'mess' was overwhelming. Since I am mostly at home, I could manage, eventually, to clean up the mess.
> 
> If I had this problem regularly (oh dear, that is not a joke), I would have to wear full adult diapers, and hope the leg closures would serve to 'contain' the problem.
> 
> ...


I work full time and only eat once a day- in the evenings. It is how I survive. My accidents are becoming more frequent but this saves me.


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

Last week I was diagnosed with Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth, which evidently is often associated with IBS--D. I am waiting for my insurance to approve of the very expensive antibiotic which is especially for SIBO. I am hoping to this antibiotic will provide me with relief, and that perhaps the IBS-D will also improve.

I'm very very tired of having gut/bowel issues, as I never had any problems until recently. I always said I had a 'cast iron' gut, until recently.

By recently I mean not until last year and I am 76.

I do find relief with the FODMAP elimination diet and am pretty good at avoiding the high FODMAP foods. IBS-D is a great motivator, to say the least.

I also have swallowing problems (incomplete peristalsis of the esophagus) and achalasia. I recently had a surgical procedure to expand the valve at the end of my esophagus and then botox was injected into the nerves around the valve. My swallowing is better now. But of course, then the problems occur at the other end!

I have an Immune Disorder, and several neuropathies as a result. I think the IBS-D, and now SIBO, are related to the poor motility in my gastric system, from neuropathy.

I just wish I would stop adding 'conditions' of the chronic kind!

Regards, ElaineD


----------



## M.I.Z (Mar 18, 2018)

I have IBS-D for last 10 years now, I cannot eat any spicy food, recently I was diagnosed with H. pylori Antigen (Stool) positive. After that I was prescribed for two antibiotics along with Zolobi 20mg (omeprazole) and Librex (Chlordiazepoxide) for my anxiety disorder but unfortunately there was another procedure performed on me with result in two stitches. for that procedure i have to again take two antibiotics combination.

Now I am suffering from a severe diarrhea although I am taking imodium thrice a day for last one week but it seems uncontrollable. I have to pay visit to the doctor on coming Monday but whenever i have to go outside or travel I have this diarrhea situation. I am so much mentally sick due to my IBS that I search the web all the time so that may be I have some cure to my problem.


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

I have had about 22 accidents in the past 36 Years and about at least 100 other times when I just barely made it. I just recently posted in the General Forms Group and My Story under the title "I Poop in my pants sometimes". But my accidents are usually more semi solid and Voluminous. Do I have IBS or am I even Partially Incontinent? What type of Support Forum do you all recommend for me? Please respond with some answers!!! Thanks, Paul Sar.


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

Bella, I so totally understand. I've totally Messed all over myself in Public before. But its OK, because accidents can happen to anyone. I really mean that. Hope to chat with you further. Paul Sar


----------



## rvz (Nov 28, 2018)

Cut out fiber and carbs from you diet and diarrhea will stop in few days


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

My recipe is :

Locate foods/drinks that are triggering the episodes and eliminate them from your diet.

When outside of home and far from a toilet, minimize water and food.

If at a restaurant/cinema, etc, at the slightest bowel disturbance go for the toilet, because if left as it is, it will probably escalate later on, when "out of safe distance".

Generally speaking, I take proactive measures in order to avoid embarrassing moments.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Go to Baking Soda + 7.0 PH or kylepa_ibs

Had ibs for over 55 years.

Key is to change your stomach/body's ph from acidic to alkaline! Need to get it to 7.0 or higher.

Quickest way is to start drinking positive PH water on a daily basis. 8.0 or higher.

Plus take Metamucil/substitute on daily basis to have regular normal bowel movements.

Metamucil will create a gel that both absorbs water (helps prevent diarrhea) and also helps prevent constipation at the same time.

Good luck. Kyle

If this works for your. Please pass the info on and pay it forward.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Kylepa, you say you had ibs.

Is it cured, after using baking soda ?

For how long did you use it ?

I've read that baking soda is a cure for constipation. What was it's effect on IBS-D ?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Happened to me too. Just can't hold it in. It's very disturbing and sends you spiraling into depression/hopelessness.

the only way I've survived is just taking a lot of imodium. My dr also rx'd me lomotil which I save for situations where bathroom access is very limited.

We're here for you.. the more we share our experiences the more we all will learn.


----------

